# Help in a ADA shower Aquatic brand



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looked on ther site but I'm not sure how much it must recess in the slab to be ADA compliant
I think it's 3/4. But I'm not sure. Goin to have it recessed 1 1/2" when slab is poured and fill in with grout when I set it. ??? Any ideas or tips??
Any one use this brand


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

here ya go


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No I know the I/2 high code. But not how much I need for this shower. It says oine u must set it in a bed if grout and level it to the hight you want But howmuch. I'm mite go 1 1/2". Easier to ground then chipout just to grout a little back to provide good support. And ease of leveling


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

If you go 1 1/2" down then you will be 3/4" down from the floor on the skirt , depends on what is going on the floor tile or epoxy if its tile you will end up having to grind the threshold down a little.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I ce that but on ther site on the lap top the bottom of the skirts higher then the bottom of the center if the pan cuz the fall in the pan. So want room and just fill it in


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Pour is on Monday and of course boss hasn't ordered it yet. Or I'd go get it and look for myself


----------

